# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Breekbaar haar - Artikel

## Agnes574

*BREEKBAAR HAAR*

*Gezond haar is sterk en soepel. Als u breekbaar haar hebt, is dat een teken dat er iets scheelt. Hier zijn alvast enkele tips om goed zorg te dragen voor uw haar.*


*Waarom wordt haar breekbaar?*

Het haar kan beschadigd zijn ten gevolge van een te ruwe behandeling. 
Dat kan gebeuren 
-na het ontkrullen van het haar, 
-na een permanent of 
-na een haarkleuring als het haar te broos is aan de basis. 
In dat geval breekt het haar spontaan. 
Er zijn verontrustende gevallen bekend van vrouwen die hun haar zeer kort hebben moeten laten knippen om de schade te kunnen herstellen! Gelukkig komt dat niet zo vaak voor.

In vele gevallen is breekbaar haar broos geworden: het haar houdt relatief goed, maar heeft wel de neiging om te breken als u het, al is het maar een beetje, ruw behandelt. In deze gevallen gaat het dikwijls om een licht tekort aan vitaminen.


*Ik heb breekbaar haar; wat moet ik vermijden?* 

Als u breekbaar haar hebt, moet u op de eerste plaats proberen te vermijden dat het nog verder breekt. U loopt anders het risico geconfronteerd te worden met een steeds groter aantal haren van ongelijke lengte, wat zeker niet esthetisch is. 
*Vermijd dus alle gesofisticeerde kapsels, waarbij het haar verschillende keren gedraaid wordt, waarbij een lok aan ander haar wordt vastgemaakt (het haar zou kunnen breken door het gewicht), enz. 
*Zelfs vlechtjes of een paardenstaart zijn af te raden, vooral als u de gewoonte hebt ze strak aan te trekken. 
*Kies eerder voor een mooie, stijlvolle haarsnit, die de lengte waarover het haar kan breken, enigszins zal verkleinen. 
*Maak bovendien zo weinig mogelijk gebruik van een haardroger, die zeer agressief kan zijn voor het haar. Kunt u er echt niet zonder, dan moet u uw haar vóór het drogen behandelen met een haarserum of een ander beschermend product.


*Ik heb breekbaar haar: wat kan ik doen?*

Als oplossing op lange termijn tegen breekbaar haar, kan u het probleem bij de basis aanpakken. *Voedingssupplementen voor de gezondheid van het haar kunnen zeer doeltreffend zijn als het probleem veroorzaakt wordt door een tekort aan vitaminen of mineralen. 
*Gebruik niet te vaak shampoo, maar als u er toch gebruik van maakt, doe dan ook een beroep op beschermende, voedende en herstellende maskers. 
Als u zich hieraan houdt, zal het groeiende haar normaal gezien niet meer breekbaar zijn. 

Bescherm ze dan voortaan ook door permanenten, haarkleuringen en gladstrijken van het haar te weigeren. Globaal gezien, kunnen we stellen dat u in geval van breekbaar haar best opteert voor een minimum aan haarbehandelingen!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## merel2

Als U denkt aan haarproblemen en vitamine tekort zoek het dan in de B vitaminen want....

Na veel zoeken hierin weet ik dat de vitamine B2 , B5 en B8 met haarproblemen te maken kunnen hebben. 
Haaruitval, dof haar, dunner worden van het haar en haar dat gaat afknappen. 

Mijn klacht was het afknappen van haar en een kaal plekje op hoofd.

----------


## christel1

Voor mensen met lang haar of droog haar zou ik aanraden als je het gewassen hebt, insprayen met zo'n spray van Gliss Kur zodat het haar makkelijker kamt, het is niet vettig en je haar kamt veel makkelijker door zodat je minder moet trekken en ook minder haar hebt in je borstel.... Kan je ook doen op droog haar, zeker als je krulhaar hebt zoals mijn dochter

----------

